# Analog audio not working: EMI/Crackle-whine?



## henry snider (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a motherboard with ALC887 onboard audio chipset. If I plug headphones into the USB, it has a little bit of static at high volumes but nothing major. If i plug into analog, the audio does not work and I just hear what sounds like fans and crackling but no audio that's actually playing through the computer.  I have tried removing my GPU and all PCI cards from the computer, same thing happens. I am using an HDMI connection but even with other connection types or no monitor connection, the same thing happens. Sound drivers are up to date, as per my motherboard's website (It's a gigabye z97-hd3p). I have also tried with no USB devices plugged in and the ethernet cord unplugged. I have also used multiple headphones (Logitech g430 and bose qc15).

update: it is NOT just the front panel. Maybe I should have made that more clear. Analog on mobo does not work either.

Is there a fix for this or is my motherboard defective? Would a sound card fix this (I've considered buying one before I had any problems)?


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 11, 2015)

Which device u using when connecting to analog? Also are u connecting the cable to the appropriate port?

a sound card yes will fix this but maybe theres nothing wrong with your motherboard.

let us know


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 11, 2015)

MaximusE said:


> Which device u using when connecting to analog? Also are u connecting the cable to the appropriate port?
> 
> a sound card yes will fix this but maybe theres nothing wrong with your motherboard.
> 
> let us know



Re-read the Op's post...  it tells you what devices and where they are used.

@OP
Enter your bios  and look in the "Advanced Frequency Settings".
Try enabling the "Spread Spectrum Control".

Check for noise...

A sound card *may*  help;however,  it all depends on what is  the cause and where the problems lies.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 11, 2015)

you might try an isobar as a powerstrip, Otherwise Spend the dough on a decent sound card


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 11, 2015)

sound like your typical front panel ground loop
a lot of case vendors had this issue the issue is that the USB Ground and the audio ground are not separated 
solution is to get a better front panel bay or simply unplug the front panel connector


----------



## henry snider (Jun 11, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> sound like your typical front panel ground loop
> a lot of case vendors had this issue the issue is that the USB Ground and the audio ground are not separated
> solution is to get a better front panel bay or simply unplug the front panel connector


 It is not just the front panel. The front panel USB works fine, none of the analog ports work anywhere on the computer. I've literally turned the computer on with only ram, mobo and cpu plugged in and it still happened. I'm pretty sure it's the mobo.

Also, the bios doesn't give me the option to turn spread spectrum on/off, it is permanently on auto.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 11, 2015)

well alc887 isn't exactly up2date you could nap a cheap xonar card
personally I am partial to HTOMEGA


----------



## henry snider (Jun 11, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> well alc887 isn't exactly up2date you could nap a cheap xonar card
> personally I am partial to HTOMEGA



Yeah, I think I'm gonna try to look into a 40-60$ sound card. Couldn't hurt.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 11, 2015)

Check to see if everything is properly grounded from the wall outlet forward. If you have something to check the health of your grounding, do that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 11, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Check to see if everything is properly grounded from the wall outlet forward. If you have something to check the health of your grounding, do that.



a Loose neutral in a 110-120V outlet can be bad for it even


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 11, 2015)

Right


----------



## henry snider (Jun 11, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> a Loose neutral in a 110-120V outlet can be bad for it even



Not 100% sure what you mean, but I have my PSU connected to a surge protector (always have) plugged into the wall. Everything is plugged in snugly.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 11, 2015)

henry snider said:


> Not 100% sure what you mean, but I have my PSU connected to a surge protector (always have) plugged into the wall. Everything is plugged in snugly.



electrical noise can come from bad grounding/ loose neutral or even a worn breaker, too help reduce noise and filter power an Isobar might help.

Honestly a bad ground in a computer will cause the trouble, it might be easiest to just get a sound card and call it a day


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 11, 2015)

You could also try an external sound card or even a cheap DAC.


----------

